# 2.0 New England GTG



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Can I see, by a show of hands, who would be interested in a 2.0 GTG last weekend of June?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

My friend's over at My Garage Inc. would like to host a dyno day for us on June 28th. The will bring in a couple of vendors and most likely order pizza and soda for everyone. Dyno runs will be $45 for 3 pulls, and they were talking about maybe having some freebies. The dyno day will be open to everyone, but I think we might be able to setup a 2.0 dyno challenge. 
*What:* 
Dyno Day/GTG
*Date:*
June 28th
*Time:*
9:00am - 5:00pm (?)
*Place:* 
My Garage Inc.
93 Cherry St.
Naugatuck, CT 06770
*Cost:*
$45/3 runs, or hang out for free.
The list that I have so far.....
Jeff (AllMotor8v)
Travis (tdogg74) 
Joseph (deniro)
Eric (Bigfoot)
Jake (Dubweiser 2.0) 
Nick (silentperformance)
Igor (Maverick869)
Steve (sphipps) 
Kevin (kavinmacd)
Mike (cptnsloni) 
Andey (2.0L8VBoy)
Nathaniel (SWBvw187)
Moe (NOGO_2.0)
Greg (BobRoss or whatever he changes it to next)
Josh (TooLFan46N2)
_--Non 2.0--_
Scott (protijy337)
Travis (tarzool) - ??
Josh (vwlover on DubTuning.com)
Rachael (JettaGirl18t) - not dynoing
_--Non VW--_
Jon (JDawg4201)
Kyle ([email protected] on ClubSI) - ?
Igor's friend with the T/A WS6
Carlos (BlueBalls on ClubSI)
Jonathan (3100-85-Modified on Beretta.net)
John (Pontiac T/A LT1)



_Modified by AllMotor8v at 5:50 PM 6-27-2003_


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

WERD.....i'm in.....let me know the date....i'll be there as long as its the end of june after the 23 or so.......so the end of june....cause i gotta make the drive up from FL.....i jsut looked...school is done the 23rd...i could be up there on the 25th....sorry if i hol dit up...keep this going...it would be a hell of a lot of fun


----------



## NKYdubb (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

i would be if i still lived in boston


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (NKYdubb)*

25th would be cool, since it'll take 'em at least 2 days to drive up.....


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

yeah i can make the drive straight through...may bhave a friend coming with me if we do it....so we can alternate.....i'm gonna see if i can take my finaal early so i can leve before the weekend. But hell like i said i f i can get up there i am in.....beside you liek int eh same area as me i could meet up with you and we could drive together depending on where the GTG will or migh tbe


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

I live in Connecticut, dude


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

my bad i confused you with someone else who live the next town down from me. He has a 2.0 also, now with the NS SC.....he ran a 15.1 @ 95 or soemthing
i think he has a high 14 in it....would be cool to meet up with him as well....i forgett his tex name, if you read this chime in


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

So far we have responses from
Travis (tdogg74) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Joseph (deniro) - Massachussetts [south central]
Eric (Bigfoot) - Massachussetts [western]
Jake (Dubweiser 2.0) - Massachussetts [central]
Dana (VW97Jetta) - Connecticut [central]
Jeff (AllMotor8v) - Connecticut [south western]
Mike (cptnsloni) - New Jersey [northern]



_Modified by AllMotor8v at 12:36 PM 5-26-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Hmmm.....wonder where we should meet up. I'm thinking perhaps a little BBQ or something as well? Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## Deniro1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Im up for it..im in south central mass


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (Deniro)*

How about something a little bit closer so that I can party too! ahahaaha


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (iwanaleya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwanaleya* »_How about something a little bit closer so that I can party too! ahahaaha
















It's only a 4 day drive to the East Coast


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_So far we have responses from
Travis (tdogg74) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Joseph (deniro) - Massachussetts [south central]
Dana (VW97Jetta) - Connecticut [central]
Jeff (AllMotor8v) - Connecticut [south western]
Mike (cptnsloni) - New Jersey [northern]

_Modified by AllMotor8v at 1:29 AM 5-26-2003_

I'm sure we'll get more responses come Tuesday when people go back to work. There are a few people in NH that I know of....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

Western Mass , Ill go.


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (Bigfoot)*

Deffinatly deffinatly up for it if its in central mass im from worcester area.
cars pretty stock but deffinatly be fun.
-Jake


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (Dubweiser 2.0)*

stock or trailor queen, its all gonna be fun to meet up with people of such similar interests. I hope this can work out, i'm gonna find out tomorrow or Wendsday if i can get out before the 23rd so i can get home befoer hte weekend


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

It would really be great if we could do something on the 21st or 22nd since my Bday is the 21st.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

OK, I do have a possible option for this gtg. My wife's family has a house in Southern VT that we could probably all crash at. They do charge a small fee of like $10/person, but then we would have plenty of time to take pics, etc. Also people who have to travel further don't have to worry about doing it all in one day.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_OK, I do have a possible option for this gtg. My wife's family has a house in Southern VT that we could probably all crash at. They do charge a small fee of like $10/person, but then we would have plenty of time to take pics, etc. Also people who have to travel further don't have to worry about doing it all in one day.

That would be kinda cool....some nice driving roads in VT....


----------



## 2.0L8VBoy (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

I'm down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (2.0L8VBoy)*

I wont be able to make it if its on the 21st or on the 22nd. My wife goes in for major surgery the 20th and there is no way I can take off for the day that weekend for anything. I was hoping we could do this on either the 28th or 29th. I am currently looking into a spot to meet up near me. Its a ski mountain. I have seen Subaru GTG's there before, so I think they'll let us gather there. I need to go ask though....


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

the date is ok for me, but loc is a little far. im by d.c., how long of a drive we talkin bout here? should have my car back tonight yay.
i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub i got dub yyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## XthetraderX (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (dubass)*

too far for me....
have a good time.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (XthetraderX)*

Location is not exactly set yet. When we see where people are coming from we will try to find a somewhat central location. The VT idea was only if we decided to make it an overnight gtg.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

I'll be there in spirit guys


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_I'll be there in spirit guys









same here


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*

MD isnt that far, Make the drive. we can meet in CT if thats better. Like Allmotor8v said, the location isnt set yet.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (Bigfoot)*

little more of a road trip than i'd like to take right now, besides there is no way the fiance would let me go to new england to hang with a bunch of vw guys, she hates my car anyway, so a GTG in N.E. is out of the question








*yes, i know i'm whipped







*


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*

Yeah, i'd love to go but I have a family vaction that the wife is planning around that date. If i can swing it i'll definitely check it out.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigteal* »_little more of a road trip than i'd like to take right now, besides there is no way the fiance would let me go to new england to hang with a bunch of vw guys, she hates my car anyway, so a GTG in N.E. is out of the question








*yes, i know i'm whipped







*

My God does this sound familiar.....do what I do in these types of situations. Ignore her, and go anyway


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

the earliest i can be back is sunday afternoon, but sunday would end my 17 hourdrive from hdayotna plus whatever iwould ahve to drive to get where we are gonn ameet...monday or after would best for me.....I can be back up there onm the 22 for alte night meet, but the 23rd through the 25 or 26 would be better....i avhe calasses again on the 27th....the latest i could leve to get back ehre would be the 26th. if it aint gonna work cause of me...go ahead and meet when you all can


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
My God does this sound familiar.....do what I do in these types of situations. Ignore her, and go anyway










this doesn't work anymore


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*

New idea was proposed to me and I am going to be going with it. My friend's over at My Garage Inc. would like to host a dyno day for us on June 28th. The will bring in a couple of vendors and most likely order pizza and soda for everyone. Dyno runs will be $45 for 3 pulls, and they were talking about maybe having some freebies. The dyno day will be open to everyone, but I think we might be able to setup a 2.0 dyno challenge.


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

count me in....give us the whole day to chill out....i'll miss my first day of class for it.....which is friday.....so count me in....hope this all works out


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

url] would like to host a dyno day for us on June 28th. The will bring in a couple of vendors and most likely order pizza and soda for everyone. Dyno runs will be $45 for 3 pulls, and they were talking about maybe having some freebies. The dyno day will be open to everyone, but I think we might be able to setup a 2.0 dyno challenge.







[/QUOTE]





















DAMN IT!!! just my luck







you said the magic word...dyno. might have to take a road trip after all. maybe there is a sick friend i can visit that happens to live up that way








why is it that all the hardcore 2.0 guys are in the N.E. part of the country? must be something in the water










_Modified by bigteal at 12:38 AM 5-29-2003_


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

Here are a few pictures from the last time I held a dyno day there.


























_Modified by AllMotor8v at 7:40 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

i just checked mapquest, it's only a 5.3 hour/303 mile drive from here to the shop you mentioned. might have to talk the fiance to take a road trip with me.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*

Work it up to be a "mini" vacation.


----------



## sphipps (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Hey sounds like a good time..count me in.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_So far we have responses from
Travis (tdogg74) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Joseph (deniro) - Massachussetts [south central]
Eric (Bigfoot) - Massachussetts [western]
Jake (Dubweiser 2.0) - Massachussetts [central]
Dana (VW97Jetta) - Connecticut [central]
Jeff (AllMotor8v) - Connecticut [south western]
Steve (sphipps) - Connecticut [south eastern]
Mike (cptnsloni) - New Jersey [northern]
Andey (2.0L8VBoy) - Rhode Island
Christopher (BigTeal) - Pensylvania [needs to convince fiance]


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigteal* »_i just checked mapquest, it's only a 5.3 hour/303 mile drive from here to the shop you mentioned. might have to talk the fiance to take a road trip with me.

5 1/2 hours.....I've made it from the hotel I stayed at in Niagara Falls, NY to my doorstep in Willimantic in 6 Hrs. 15 min. before.....around 445 miles







. I really need to get a radar detector one of these days....I would hate to get caught.....
I can't do the 28th, so I hope you guys have fun and take lots 'o pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SWBvw187 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

hey id be down for a little gtg were is this gunna be held im coming from ffld county ct.


----------



## silentperformance (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

Sounds good man. let us know when and where


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (silentperformance)*

Ooooh! Dyno Day!!! I am so in for that. 1hr 45min from my house. I am SO there. 
This is great. I'll be able to see what hp I am pushing now, I'm getting my rear dent pulled/sprayed on the 9th and the wife is getting me a buffer from Sears for Fathers day. Hey, my car might actually _look_ good!!
Oh, and I dont like vegies on my pizza; meat only! Veggies belong in salads.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

GReat , Free Pizza???? Now I have to go. Ok with the dyno day, it's a really good deal. I might have to convince my wife that I have to go!!! Ok seriously, i'm going to do my best to go.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (SWBvw187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SWBvw187* »_hey id be down for a little gtg were is this gunna be held im coming from ffld county ct.









This is going to be held June 28th at My Garage Inc. in Naugatuck, CT
93 Cherry St
Naugatuck, CT
06770 - 4109, USA
http://www.mygarageinc.com
I will confirm times, but usually start aroung 9:00 and run until 5 or so depending on number of cars dynoing.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Ok only 5.5 hours from me....This is really tempting!!!! What kind of pizza will they have????








Is there a limit to how many cars they will dyno? Will they tune the car also or is that extra?


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

damn i would really like to make it but im from D.C., a little far for me. any midatlantic 2.0heads wanna make a spinoff 2.0 gtg???


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_damn i would really like to make it but im from D.C., a little far for me. any midatlantic 2.0heads wanna make a spinoff 2.0 gtg??? 

hey you could definitely count me in for a mid atlantic GTG and Dyno day. Set it up bro!!!!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_
hey you could definitely count me in for a mid atlantic GTG and Dyno day. Set it up bro!!!!

Hey mid-atlantic guys....quit hi-jacking my thread!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

Washington DC isn't far......hasn't anyone done road trips before???














. Easily done in 5-6 hours (depending on traffic), which is nothing....double up on a cheap hotel room or something with a fellow 2.0'er that night and it'll be a cheap little vacation. Then maybe on the 29th or something if people were up to it, make a short "side trip" to Six Flags or something......dyno on Saturday, amusement park on Sunday.....that would be cool....
Jeff, take my name off the list......can't make it that day; have a stupid engagement party to go to for my gf's brother.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

Last time we had 27 cars dyno. There is a little bit of time between runs for quick adjustments, but no major tuning. They do offer dyno tuning sessions, but not as part of a dyno day.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

ok well mapquest says 5.5 hours that isnt that bad. i might try to do this if i can get a 2.0 to roll, maybe sandlock will be down. believe me im not one to shy away from roadtrips IF its worth it. i drove about 6 hours for waterfest, but that was definately worth it. how big does this look to get?


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (dubass)*

Hey dubass, If I can go maybe we can get a few other 2.0's and convoy it up there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

Dyno Im definately down for this, I should be able to finally dyno. Hopefully My car will be less stock than it is now


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (Bigfoot)*

Dammit.....looks like it's gonna be an awesome event, and I have to miss it


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

talked to the boss today. sort of mentioned something about a GTG in NE. she said if it was in pa, then she would go, but not that far away. then i mentioned that it's only a five hour drive from here, that did no good. oh well. still mihgt be hope though, she owes me one for making me miss waterfest this year


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*

She is making you miss Waterfest?!?!?!?! She really owes you then. My wife keeps asking if we are going to Waterfest overnight or just the day of.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Ok guys I just bought TT's 276 cam. hopefully I can lay down some good numbers on the dyno at the GTG. As of now, it looks like i'm in. Is everything definite? June 28? 9-5?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

P&P that head & lower intake manifold!!!


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

the head that's on the car is an EIP big valve head(already p&p) and I'm looking for a set of intake(upper and lower)mani's already ported or extrude honed or something. hopefully I can get my car together and running in time for the GTG & dyno day!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

Oh yeah....forgot you had that head.....that should pull quite nicely once you hit 4500....
It took me awhile to find an upper/lower intake manifold - finally got it off eBay for $50.....came with the upper & lower intake, throttle body, fuel rail, FPR, and injectors......not bad for $50







.
I have a spare upper intake manifold, but it's ODBII....
Extrude Hone claims (at least in the email they sent me) a 10HP gain with that process.....I will be doing a before and after dyno to see if this is actually true once I get it done.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_She is making you miss Waterfest?!?!?!?! She really owes you then. My wife keeps asking if we are going to Waterfest overnight or just the day of.

she's not a big fan of car shows. it's the old " why don't you include me in your hobbies?" thing. then when we go, she complains the whole time







whatever, i still love her though







i mentioned waterfest about a year ago, but i forgot about it and we scheduled a vacation in ocean city that weekend. being the loving, understanding and compromising fiance that i am, i suggested that since we're there for a week, a day in NJ won't hurt anything.......... it was a cold night that night










_Modified by bigteal at 2:03 AM 5-30-2003_


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

So your intake is ported?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (bigteal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigteal* »_
she's not a big fan of car shows. it's the old " why don't you include me in your hobbies?" thing. then when we go, she complains the whole time







whatever, i still love her though







i mentioned waterfest about a year ago, but i forgot about it and we scheduled a vacation in ocean city that weekend. being the loving, understanding and compromising fiance that i am, i suggested that since we're there for a week, a day in NJ won't hurt anything.......... it was a cold night that night









_Modified by bigteal at 2:03 AM 5-30-2003_

My God......your fiancee and my gf could be sisters....

_Quote »_So your intake is ported?

Not yet.....that money thing....still getting stuff for the tranny swap (picking up the shifter and cable this Sunday at a show). It's a process....


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

Not yet.....that money thing....still getting stuff for the tranny swap (picking up the shifter and cable this Sunday at a show). It's a process....[/QUOTE]
your telling me. i picked up a complete AGB for $75. now i don't have the money to let bsi work their magic on it







oh well, i'm waiting until my clutch dies or my trans goes to worry about it. not sure which will happen first


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

So far we have responses from
Travis (tdogg74) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Joseph (deniro) - Massachussetts [south central]
Eric (Bigfoot) - Massachussetts [western]
Jake (Dubweiser 2.0) - Massachussetts [central]
Scott (protijy337) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Nick (silentperformance) - Massachussetts
Igor (Maverick869) - Connecticut [south western]
Jeff (AllMotor8v) - Connecticut [south western]
Steve (sphipps) - Connecticut [south eastern]
Mike (cptnsloni) - New Jersey [northern]
Andey (2.0L8VBoy) - Rhode Island
Christopher (BigTeal) - Pensylvania [needs to convince fiance]



_Modified by AllMotor8v at 12:45 AM 5-31-2003_


----------



## silentperformance (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tdogg74)*

I will definatly go. Consider me confirmed


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (silentperformance)*

Jeff.....you have to remove me from the list....I can't attend that day......


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_damn i would really like to make it but im from D.C., a little far for me. any midatlantic 2.0heads wanna make a spinoff 2.0 gtg??? 

Count me in too...preferably in June or early July.








F


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (masa8888)*

Ok Jeff, put me in the list as a 85% chance of going as of now. ps, for those who don't know, my name is Patrick.
Cheers


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

Damn....looks like nearly everyone is going....the one GTG I actually _want_ to go to, and I can't


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

glad to see this is all coming together.......i knew there was a lot of 2.0 support out there! 
FYI.....i took my tranny to BSI racing....Anyone wantinga core 2y or AGB tranny to rebuild...he told me ,after i brought him one, that he would sell them for 150 if he was doing hte rebuild....does me lot ofo good now that i went to PA to find one....anyway for anyone who was interested.....


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_So far we have responses from
Travis (tdogg74) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Joseph (deniro) - Massachussetts [south central]
Eric (Bigfoot) - Massachussetts [western]
Jake (Dubweiser 2.0) - Massachussetts [central]
Scott (protijy337) - Massachussetts [north eastern]
Nick (silentperformance) - Massachussetts
Igor (Maverick869) - Connecticut [south western]
Jeff (AllMotor8v) - Connecticut [south western]
Steve (sphipps) - Connecticut [south eastern]
Drew (Jetta Nooch) - Connecticut [south western]
Mike (cptnsloni) - New Jersey [northern]
Andey (2.0L8VBoy) - Rhode Island
Christopher (BigTeal) - Pensylvania [needs to convince fiance]
Patrick (94Jedi) - Maryland


Those of you planning on travelling pretty far, I hope you can leave early so you won't have to wait all day to dyno.

_Modified by AllMotor8v at 1:26 PM 5-31-2003_


_Modified by AllMotor8v at 4:30 PM 6-1-2003_


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

are we jsut meeting on the 28th or is there a place we are meeting hte night before?


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

I think just the 28th.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

I'll meet up with people the night before if they want, but the main event is just the 28th.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (SWBvw187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SWBvw187* »_hey id be down for a little gtg were is this gunna be held im coming from ffld county ct.









Sorry Nathaniel, but with all the posts I must've missed yours earlier. This is being held in Naugatuck, so it really isn't that far from you. In fact, I have to drive past your are to get there. I'm down in Norwalk.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Im definately dyno'ing. So put me on that list too. I gotta get some numbers sometime. no matter how low or high they are


----------



## Das Nooch (Mar 5, 2003)

im in.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jetta Nooch)*

I'm almost in, need to check with work first.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_I'm almost in, need to check with work first.









That will be great. Too bad you aren't boosted anymore.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_
That will be great. Too bad you aren't boosted anymore.

You never know, I got 4 weeks until then







Either way I need a NA dyno for a baseline.


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

NA 2.0 tuning is hardcore......hey..oddball question....is there a way to adjust the idle on the throttle body....i wanna lower mine a bit


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (cptnsloni)*

When Shine installed my cam, Dick was playing around with my throttle body - was making some kind of adjustments at WOT to it. Unfortunately, I had some issues a few weeks later; it somehow "unplugged" itself according to the dealer....basically my car didn't "know" where my accelerator was, and ran like crap - ran the same as when my tranny crapped out. I think the dealer undid whatever Dick did, as my car was noticably slower afterwards. 
I need to get a VAG-COM.....I'd probably save a crapload of money....need a laptop though


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptnsloni* »_NA 2.0 tuning is hardcore......hey..oddball question....is there a way to adjust the idle on the throttle body....i wanna lower mine a bit

Yes, you can adjust the idle a little with the vag-com. I believe it only varies 80 or 100 RPM though. Most people raise the idle to smooth it out, I believe lowering it will add more lope to the engine, but maybe thats what you want


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_When Shine installed my cam, Dick was playing around with my throttle body - was making some kind of adjustments at WOT to it. Unfortunately, I had some issues a few weeks later; it somehow "unplugged" itself according to the dealer....basically my car didn't "know" where my accelerator was, and ran like crap - ran the same as when my tranny crapped out. I think the dealer undid whatever Dick did, as my car was noticably slower afterwards. 
I need to get a VAG-COM.....I'd probably save a crapload of money....need a laptop though









With a VAG-COM you can recalibrate the throttle body. This is often done when added performance stuff or should be done occasionally at a service interval. I don't know much about the process, since I've never done it but I know it should be done according to the dealer vw techs I chat with.


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

how many non 2.0 guys are gonna be there?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*

haven't gotten a definite count. there will not only be non 2.0 vw's but also non VW's there.


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

i'd say your 337 is mroe than welcome to come out for hte day!!!!


----------



## volks98jetta2.0 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (cptnsloni)*

there's a good chance that ill be able to go. any other RI 2.0's want to pair up?


----------



## tarzool (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (VW97Jetta)*

I may be coming- all the way from houston, tx... as I will be on vacation in MA and possibly driving up-- loooooong roadtrip!!!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

it is on saturday not friday


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (tarzool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tarzool* »_I may be coming- all the way from houston, tx... as I will be on vacation in MA and possibly driving up-- loooooong roadtrip!!!









Damn...now that is what i call 2.0 enthusiasm


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptnsloni* »_
Damn...now that is what i call 2.0 enthusiasm

I believe that is just VW enthusiasm. Looks like he has one of them new Anniversary Edition GTI's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

off topic question...everyone is drooling over these 20th GTI's including me....i lvoe them. But how reasonable is it to mod them....dont you think an annaversary edition car will loose value if it is modded from stock?
Something that crossed my mind sicne i've seen quite a few


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptnsloni* »_off topic question...everyone is drooling over these 20th GTI's including me....i lvoe them. But how reasonable is it to mod them....dont you think an annaversary edition car will loose value if it is modded from stock?
Something that crossed my mind sicne i've seen quite a few

I love them too but I would probably go crazy if I owned it and didn't mod it . That's just me. I'm sure it would lose value too.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (94jedi)*

Yes, modding a special edition like the 20th AE or even the 337 will cause it to lose value. I am going nuts not being able to mod my car because of lack of employment. I can just imagine how crazy I would go if I had the money but didn't mod my car because it was a special edition.
BTW, it felt really good to add another mod to my car Monday.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_
BTW, it felt really good to add another mod to my car Monday.









What new mod did you do?


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

maybei missed it..what did you do to your car on monday

I know...not being able to mod my car cuase it was a Special; edition would drive me nuts.....i ahve a hard enough time going for a month without doing something, even if it is small


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cptnsloni* »_maybei missed it..what did you do to your car on monday

Well, I would do the before and after picture thing, but this rain is prohibiting me from getting an after pic. I installed Bonrath lowering caps. Thank you to my friend Frank for giving them to me since he no longer has a MK3 to install them on.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Hey whats franks Vortex name. He had a part i was kinda interested in, I didnt get a chance to talk to him before I left


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_
Well, I would do the before and after picture thing, but this rain is prohibiting me from getting an after pic. I installed Bonrath lowering caps. Thank you to my friend Frank for giving them to me since he no longer has a MK3 to install them on.

lowering caps....where do they go.....how much lower did it get you?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (cptnsloni)*

The replace the stock cap that sits on top of the front springs. These got me a 10mm advertised drop.
Hard to see between these pictures, but the drop is definitely there.
Before:








After:


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

Here is another comparison that might help. First shot is with my stock steelies on, 195/60/14 with a 23.1" diameter. Second shot is with the summer wheels, 195/50/15 with a 22.6" diameter (that means 1/4" more tire to fender gap).


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 New England GTG (AllMotor8v)*

sucks i can't come i am working on Saturday the whole freaking day from 
10 am to 9 pm
i hope you guys enjoy it , whoever goes there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOGO_2.0 (Mar 21, 2003)

nice drop you got ther jeff..lol let me know when and where and I'm in for the GTG...


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (NOGO_2.0)*

WOHOOO NEW ENGLAND GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait fellas!!!


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (NOGO_2.0)*

It is posted earlier in the thread, but to reiterate....
Saturday, June 28th 9am - 5pm (?)
My Garage Inc.
28 Cherry St.
Naugatuck, CT
Dyno runs are 3 for $45 on the eddy-current 500hp dyno.
Should be a couple of vendors present, and lunch will most likely be provided.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

sounds like fun, too bad i won't be there







it would have been nice to dyno and chill out with some actual cool vw guys before i deside what i'm gonna do with my car







oh well. have fun guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (bigteal)*

Im definately down, and Dynoing.


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

I'm psyc'ed for this! damn 9am though... F I'm gonna hafta get up @ like 6:00am! fmang I'm not a morning person.... just hafta pounds a couple red bulls to wake up!


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*

You don't have to be there that early, but it is first come first serve for dynoing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Damn No list to get on for dynoing. I gotta get up early then, Since ive got a lil drive for me to get there. and i have no idea where it is. I guess ill have to check mapquest or something.


----------



## sphipps (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_You don't have to be there that early, but it is first come first serve for dynoing.

I'm going to camp there overnight so I'll be first!!!!








J/K


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (sphipps)*

Can someone edit the 1st or 2nd post of this topic? I'd really appreciate if all the info was there in 1 place so I could easlily reference the date/time/location etc without searching through the thread.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_You don't have to be there that early, but it is first come first serve for dynoing.

Ya, Ill be there early and all, but sh*t, I started this post. I'll be one of the first!


----------



## sphipps (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Ya, Ill be there early and all, but sh*t, I started this post. I'll be one of the first!









Shouldn't the host let all his guests go first?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (sphipps)*

Jeff has the list of guys that are comin somewhat. It doesnt seem too long, maybe not everyone will dyno, i woudlnt worry guys














,


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Right now I am looking at maybe 18 people who said they want to dyno. Last fall we managed to get 27 cars on the dyno.


_Modified by AllMotor8v at 1:16 AM 6-8-2003_


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

yay i get to dyno Finally, I should have some goodies on my car by then


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

got my car bnack today...so now i cant wait for the GTG
Jsut started a review if anyone was interested
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=883741


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (cptnsloni)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*

Me too, heheh, I Got through to TRM and ordered some more parts. hehehe.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Hey, what else is there to do in CT? Any cool towns, attractions or such for a tourist like myself to enjoy? I just need a few good ideas so it will be easy to talk my girlfriend into it


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

the "gold club" in hartford http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great place to bring the girl!


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*

He is already planning on driving from PA. Don't think he wants to drive another hour to Hartford.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (protijy337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protijy337* »_the "gold club" in hartford http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great place to bring the girl!





































Don't think that one will win me any points.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I am also bring my buddy who has a 13.1sec TransAM ... should be interesting to see how much power that puppy makes....


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

13.1 on street tires in a street wieght 3rd or 4th gen is putting out around 280-290whp. Stock 4th gen SS's do that.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

here is what it says on his website...
Stock Info: 
Engine: 5.7 V-8, 325-hp @ 5200 rpm / 350 lbs.-ft. @ 4000 rpm (Rated, dyno number soon to come)
Valves 16 
he has a intake and a straight through borla exhaust... and normaly those cars are REALLY underrated on power numbers.... so it should be interesting what it puts down...


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

check out my cousin's 4th gen twin turbo









NoyzeeZ28 
(I biult the site in 2 hrs. with about 6 5X7 pics







more to come )


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (protijy337)*

is it dynoing also?


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

I forget but he dynos @ the same place all the time.... 
no he isn't dyno'ing


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protijy337* »_
(I biult the site in 2 hrs. with about 6 5X7 pics







more to come )

Not a bad job for only 2 hours... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your site!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

Nice camaro. cant wait for the dyno day. I still have to find out how to get there. and how long its gonna take, not as long as some ppl of course.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

i installed my cam today, Sunday. Man its great. i would tell you about the difference in power but i havent driven it yet. when i pulled the timing belt it just crumpled. So i cant drive till tomorrow.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Put me down on the confirmed list, I'm gonna drive up. There better be room for me to dyno, I'm gonna be upset if I drive 4 hrs and don't even dyno. But I should arrive in the morning so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I'm sure there willl be plenty of room/time for dyno. Allmotor8v said last year they dyno'd like 28 cars. That's A LOT!!!! Are you gonna be FI'd when you come up?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_I'm sure there willl be plenty of room/time for dyno. Allmotor8v said last year they dyno'd like 28 cars. That's A LOT!!!! Are you gonna be FI'd when you come up?

No, its gonna be NA, I want a baseline dyno done. The s-afc went on the skits today







so I might have to get a chip before I run. The car runs a little lean starting at 5200 RPM.
TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait!


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*

Either can I. Hopefully I will have the money to dyno at my own GTG. Made a recent change to the car, but not sure it will make a difference on the dyno. Definitely can feel it on the street though.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

Up to the top. List on first page has been updated.....again


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

i cant wait either, Im dynoing. Finally after a week i got some goodies on the car


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

I just emailed the list to Lee @ My Garage. Since the list is getting big, I wanted him to see how many people we already have.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

hey...is the list too big cuz i want to dyno my car also...so count me in


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

We should be able to get everyone on the rollers. Please everyone just try to show up in the morning


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

To the top.....
Talked to Lee today, and even though they are swamped this week he is looking forward to Saturday. Forecast according to Accuweather.com shows sun during the day.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

rain or shine
my car is gettin on that dyno


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Up to the top.......can't wait


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Well, guys enjoy the GTG!! I'm out. no sense in me driving 5 hours so my car can puke out 112 hp.....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

m drivin 1.5 hrs for 100whp hopefully


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Anyone from Philly/South Jersey forming a caravan to go up ?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_Well, guys enjoy the GTG!! I'm out. no sense in me driving 5 hours so my car can puke out 112 hp.....









Man, you make it seem like 5 hours is such a long time


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

if anyone wants to cruise up from ny/nj area, lemme know, i live right near the tappanzee bridge.... prolly gonna leave round 8am.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BobRoss)*

Ok, I am a late comer to this. Someone just fill me in really fast with When, Where, and is the dyno gunna include a air/fuel graph also? Thanks. 
Oh yeh I am the guy in central Jersey with the Neuspeed charger that cpstonly (spelling) was saying.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

yes air fuel graph is on it and it is at no extra charge


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Im not dynoing but Ill be there funny car noises and all. it sounds like a one man band








-Jake


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

Well I knew it was bound to happen.







Last night coming home the car developed a strange vibration in the front right tire. I haven't looked over it yet but it might be a wheel bearing or cv joint. As long as my car is safe to drive I'm coming but I'm not 100% sure now, hopefully I can fix it today.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Well I knew it was bound to happen.







Last night coming home the car developed a strange vibration in the front right tire. I haven't looked over it yet but it might be a wheel bearing or cv joint. As long as my car is safe to drive I'm coming but I'm not 100% sure now, hopefully I can fix it today.

My neighbor had the same issue in his Malibu. On the hiway, it would vibrate like it lost the wheel weights. The vibration would come and go. He had his cvjoints replaced and its all better now. If it was your bearings, I would think you'ld hear it.
I had a close call yesterday too. Catastrophic starter failure! $140 later, it starts like a champ now!


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_Well I knew it was bound to happen.







Last night coming home the car developed a strange vibration in the front right tire. I haven't looked over it yet but it might be a wheel bearing or cv joint. As long as my car is safe to drive I'm coming but I'm not 100% sure now, hopefully I can fix it today.

Sounds like cv joint, i had this happen recently, I changed my axle because it is easier to change then just the cv joint , I got it from autozone for $80 with lifetime warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Ok, I am a late comer to this. Someone just fill me in really fast with When, Where, and is the dyno gunna include a air/fuel graph also? Thanks. 
Oh yeh I am the guy in central Jersey with the Neuspeed charger that cpstonly (spelling) was saying.

All info should be in the 2nd post on the first page, but to summarize....
Saturday, June 28th
9:00 - 5ish
$45 for 3 runs *including A/F*
93 Cherry St.
Naugatuck, CT
Exit 26 off of Route 8
Come dyno or just to hang out. Weather looks to be great!!!


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

sorry ladies due to a busy week I have to work sat... I think








busy is good means I still have a job in this crap econ... but oh well


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (protijy337)*

Just got back from the shop after picking up Igor's car with freshly installed Bosal header. They are all siked for Saturday. Also just want to mention what a great job they did installing his header even though the EGR nipple was not in the box. They put their heads together and came up with an awesome custom solution.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

i second that.. i can now officialy enjoy my magnaflow... eventhough the installer of it (magnaflow exhaust) f'ed up the install so it now started to rattle again alittle... nothing that cant be fixed.... but i cant wait till the weekend... the header is good... keeps the car quiet... would recommend it to others. see u all saturday!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Anybody have any spare 2.0 ECU (Performance)chips laying around?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I have an Autotech Q chip I just switched out.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

anyone got a drop in filter, I called everyone today and they have to order it


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Lol - if my CAI makes it in today - I'll bring my k&N up to the GTG.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

If anyone is interested I have:
(1) stock airbox
(2) Stock Flash Red Front Golf Bumper w/ rebar
(3) EBC Rear Disc Brakes for 2.0
(4) Stock Sidemarkers
(5) Golf & GTi Grille
Also I'm bringing an OBDII cylinder head along but Dubweiser 2.0 has dibs on it.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

So what is the weather & temp supposed to be like tomorrow?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

Eric, I'll sell you mine. I'll even clean it up for you. How's $30 with the recharge kit sound?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

According to accuweather, sunny and in the 80's.
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/ad...day=2


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I hope its not too hot and humid - so we can get some nice runs.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

are they driving the cars on the dyo, or can the owner?


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

They drive the cars. Owner can sit in the car if they want though.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

you guys better post your dyno's tomorrow no matter how embarrasing(me) or how good(jeff) they are!!!!


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

Regarding dyno numbers tomorrow.....I am going to want to get everyone's name, vortex name, and mods so be prepared.


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Greg Theile
Bob Ross
Stock


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (BobRoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BobRoss* »_Greg Theile
Bob Ross
Stock

Stock my [email protected]$#%


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

OMG yesterday and today have been the biggest P.I.M.A I almost had to pull out, but I got the car drivable again







I need new bushings in my shifter bad!!!!! Is this a vw shop? Any chance they will have some? My shifter wiggles real bad its freaking annoying. 
My goal is 120 whp. No idea if I will hit it or not, I can't tell if my car is fast or slow right now.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Just curious will anyone have a torx screw set handy? I'm going to change my ecu chip before my dyno, knowing me I'll probably forget to grab a toolset on the way out.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

This is a German auto shop. I'm sure if nobody has the torx bit they will let you use theirs. They might even have the bushings you need in stock.


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Ill bring a torx aet if I remember.
-Jake


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Dubweiser 2.0)*

fun night out at the spots.... just got back.... gonna take a shower, and head up to ct....








see ya all at round 9. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BobRoss)*

So much for sleep, eh?


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

fukit, if i go to sleep now... i aint wakin up.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

5:30
Toolfan stumbles out of bed








Grabs keys and girlfriend. See ya in 4-5 hrs


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

Yeah, I get off work in an hour.....and then have to go to a stupid engagement party today, which is why I won't be in attendance for the GTG. Women always seem to have this knack for planning crap when other stuff is going on.....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

*YAWN* 6am. Just got up...
I got all the tools in my car to either:
A) Change a camshaft
B) Change an ECU
C) Change a starter (heh heh heh)
D) Hit something _really_ effing hard with one of two hammers
Coffee's done. Going to rinse the car off and I'm gone...
See everyone at 9! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Oh, rinsing the car off might be a good idea. It is filthy right now.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

WOOHOO!!
Just got back from the Dyno. AllMotor8v has everyones results. Here is what I ran:
129whp @ 6356 rpms
117.5 lbs/ft peak torque (106.41 at 6356 rpms)



_Modified by tdogg74 at 5:11 PM 6-28-2003_


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Very nice! can't wait to see everyone elses results dissapointing or not!


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (iwanaleya)*

I only wrote down peak hp numbers for people, they will have to fill us in on torque numbers.
Me - Autotech Q-chip, Eurospec 262, CAI, TT w/Dynomax 
*121whp @ 5839, 111 wtq*
Travis - TT266 chip, P-flow w/shield, Eurospec cam (maybe 276), TT w/Borla
*128.8 whp @ 6356*
Igor - Autotech Q-chip, cut airbox w/K&N, Bosal header, Magnaflow cat-back
*109.5 whp @ 5604*
Mendra - TT276 chip, TT276 cam, ported head, TT w/Borla
*117 whp @ 5360* car went way rich after that rpm








Nick - stock auto
*92.56 whp*
Eric - Autotech Q-chip, cut airbox w/K&N, TT266 cam
*123.4 @ 5664*
I didn't write down the numbers for the non 2.0 8v's, but I will have video later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

I just wanted to add that my adj cam gear was set to -2' on that run. Also, my hp numbers never stopped rising...I ran out of revs. I need to put in some HD springs (and maybe a ported head) so I can rev higher than 6400rpms.
...yes folks, I just un-knowingly ran a really high duration cam (unknowingly







) with single springs without blowing it up.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Mendra - TT276 chip, TT276 cam, ported head, TT w/Borla
*117 whp @ 5360* car went way rich after that rpm








Yup sucks that I ran rich enough to kill my power after that. Interestiingly though the my 3rd run was my strongest before running rich - but the chip goes back to TT on Monday along with the air fuel map. I think that running the stock exhaust manifold is killing me up high as well because there's not effective scavenging going on. Time to work on the baby again, play with the timing and wait for Supersprint to get my header.









_Modified by WolfGTI at 6:27 PM 6-28-2003_










_Modified by WolfGTI at 6:28 PM 6-28-2003_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Edit - double post


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

Wow guys awesome numbers for some of you! So pissed I couldn't make it. We realigned the shift linkage last night but that wasn't the problem....my rear right motor mount is completely shot. About 5 miles down the road the tranny(due to engine movement) was knocking the linkage. There was no way I could drive 400 miles like that







I spent the rest of the morning franically searching for a motormount but no one had any instock







Here is my pic of the day...me jumping up and down on my motor(as if that would help)
















I haven't been so diassapointed since my parents refused to buy me ninja turtles when I was a kid


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_I only wrote down peak hp numbers for people, they will have to fill us in on torque numbers.
Me - Autotech Q-chip, Eurospec 262, CAI, TT w/Dynomax 
*121whp @ 5839, 111 wtq*
Travis - TT266 chip, P-flow w/shield, Eurospec cam (maybe 276), TT w/Borla
*128.8 whp @ 6356*
Igor - Autotech Q-chip, cut airbox w/K&N, Bosal header, Magnaflow cat-back
*109.5 whp @ 5604*
Mendra - TT276 chip, TT276 cam, ported head, TT w/Borla
*117 whp @ 5360* car went way rich after that rpm








Nick - stock auto
*92.56 whp*
Eric - Autotech Q-chip, cut airbox w/K&N, TT266 cam
*123.4 @ 5664*
I didn't write down the numbers for the non 2.0 8v's, but I will have video later tonight or tomorrow.

Awesome numbers guys!!!!! Tdogg give me a full list of your mods!!!!!!!
Mendra, I have nearly the same setup as you including the custom TT chip and when I dyno'd last week I was also down on HP. I dyno'd at 112hp and 118tq...
What gives????


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (94jedi)*

Hey 94jedi. Well as I told Jeff in an IM - I stopped at my cousins place on the way home in LI.
First of all Jeff had me switch back to the Autotech Q chip before we left the garage. At my cousins place I took it out and resintalled the TT chip (but this time I did the ECU adaption routine as Jeff told me to) I didn't do that when I first put in the TT chip all i did was pop it in and start the car. 

Second - I put in some new floormats last weekend while I was doing the head and so forth - ever since then I thought my accelerator pedal was spongy when right down - after thinking about it today I checked - there was a rubber tab between 1/4 to 1/2 an inch over the pedal stop - so evidently I was not mashing all the way down and lastly I advanced the cam timing 2 degrees - I'd be willing to put money on my car easily beating the 117 hp now - the car felt completely different once I did all this (with my cousin laughing his @ss off at the fact the rubber from the mat was denying me completely open throttle). I am going to dyno at a shop in Philly where I dynoed when my car only had a Q chip and I pulled 102hp and 117lb/ft at the wheels. Once I get the header on I will re dyno there and see what I put up. *(Everyone please have a laugh at my expense for my stupidity.)*


_Modified by WolfGTI at 10:09 PM 6-28-2003_


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

ur car is the shiznit!.... i finaly just got home ..... i went straight to work after dyno... i will download all the pictures from camera... and i will post some of them up... give me alittle bit of time and i will do my best....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*









_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_Eric - Autotech Q-chip, cut airbox w/K&N, TT266 cam
*123.4 @ 5664*


I cant complain with that, First dyno, I think i took everyone for surprise, even myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

I think the day went great. We saw some great numbers, some disappointing numbers, some surprising numbers, and I feel we all learned a bit more about our cars.
If anyone showed up late (after 2), I appologize. They did not tell me we were going to have to end early. Last fall we didn't finish until 4:30.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AllMotor8v* »_Me - Autotech Q-chip, Eurospec 262, CAI, TT w/Dynomax 
*121whp @ 5839, 111 wtq*

Wanted to add that my hp held from 5839 rpm all the way to 6400 where we shut it down. My torque was above 105 from 2600 until roughly 6100. I need to advance my cam gear since it was set at 0 and reclaim some low end torque.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_ur car is the shiznit!.... i finaly just got home ..... i went straight to work after dyno... i will download all the pictures from camera... and i will post some of them up... give me alittle bit of time and i will do my best....

Thank you - its a work in progress - but I like it, now that i seemed to have corrected some of the tuning troubles - once I re dyno, I'll feel much better about the car again.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

ok.... i have 83 pictures... i need abuot 5.5 megs to post them...... and my own pc is not hooked up atm, since i am back from school and didnt get the kdm switch yet... and i cant post anything on my own page because i dont remember the ftp or the password to my website.. so i could host them there... i msged jeff to find out if he could host them ... i did downzise the pictures, they are still good but not as good as the original.. originals are in 2000 something resolution.. if u want any of the pictures msg me and i will prolly send u a zip file of all of the pictures.. my AIM sn is Maverik869....

p.s. ziped file is alittle over 4megs


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Travis, you're still running the mystery cam from Eurospec? I thought you swapped it out for the 262? Very impressive numbers BTW.....
Sounds like people had a good time; wish I could've made it. So out of the original list, who showed up?
Looks like the TT266 has been doing quite well - two dynos over 120WHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did Greg dyno?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

i am bad with names and stuff... but from my understanding not alot of people who where suppose to come did...


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Greg never showed up. I talked to him in the morning and he said he was going to meet JefNes for some data logging for the chip tuning.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

ok here are some of them...
mr police officer pulled him over for speeding on a dyno! 
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...c.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...f.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...9.jpg 
http://www.imagestation.com/pi...c.jpg 
there will be some more soon...


_Modified by Maverik869 at 12:31 PM 6-29-2003_


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Sorry bout leavin everyone hanging..... I think im done though. anyone wanna buy a full turbo kit for an aba?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (BobRoss)*

how much


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

make an offer... still undecided, but if i get a nice offer....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote »_Travis, you're still running the mystery cam from Eurospec? I thought you swapped it out for the 262? Very impressive numbers BTW.....

Dana, Once we were all there and everyone heard my car, my car sounded _exactly_ like WOLFGTI's.....and HE is running a 276!







I think the 128.8whp proved it wasnt a 262.

_Quote »_Awesome numbers guys!!!!! Tdogg give me a full list of your mods!!!!!!!

Hmm...lets see...
-Neuspeed P-Flow 
-K&N air filter 
-Custom air filter heat shield & cold-air duct 
-Neuspeed adjustable cam gear (was set to -2 degrees during run)
-Techtonics Tuning stainless steel cat-back exhaust w/ Borla muffler
-Eurospec 276 duration/.444" lift Hydro Camshaft & Lifters
-Techtonics Tuning ECU chip burned for a TT266 cam
I will _definitely_ be getting an OBDI head from the bone-yard now. I'll have to put that on, because running this fat-ass cam with single springs is scaring the sh*t out of me!! Been shifting below 5grand now so as not to tempt fate..... *BTW, anyone know who sells built heads for cheap?*

_Modified by tdogg74 at 6:55 PM 6-29-2003_


_Modified by tdogg74 at 6:56 PM 6-29-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Yeah...do the head and a header, and port the lower intake mani...will probably hit around 140WHP - not too shabby....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BobRoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BobRoss* »_Sorry bout leavin everyone hanging..... I think im done though. anyone wanna buy a full turbo kit for an aba?


Man, that blows.....I thought you got a Split Second unit or something?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_.....port the lower intake mani....

Hmmm...that sounds like an afternoon project for me next week. Seriously, can this be done by myself with some sort of attachment or something to my drill? Or does this have to be done by a shop? I heard that the intake mani is a real bottleneck, so it makes sense to open up the upper's runners and lower manifold. I want to do this myself if I can, ya know?
Oh, and while I'm on this subject....will placing two gaskets between the two manifold pieces act like that one some company sells that claims a cooler intake air temp? I am tempted to try it out...


_Modified by tdogg74 at 8:56 PM 6-29-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

It'll work for a short time, but eventually will heat up like anything else.....
You're better off having a machine shop port your lower intake mani when you get the head done - and they can port match it as well.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Pics of dyno day


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Hmmm...that sounds like an afternoon project for me next week. Seriously, can this be done by myself with some sort of attachment or something to my drill? Or does this have to be done by a shop? I heard that the intake mani is a real bottleneck, so it makes sense to open up the upper's runners and lower manifold. I want to do this myself if I can, ya know?


You can definitely match the intake yourself if you have a dremmel. Standard Abrasives has a DIY write-up on head porting on their site, good info none-the-less. If you are looking for already built heads look for the thread by 81vwpickup, I think he has a few done already from people who backed out, very reasonably priced as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Oh, and while I'm on this subject....will placing two gaskets between the two manifold pieces act like that one some company sells that claims a cooler intake air temp? I am tempted to try it out...


I doubt it, the gaskets are thin and the phenolic spacer they sell is like 1/4" thick. You can buy sheets of the same phenolic material they use from Aircraft Spruce and make one yourself. 

Nice numbers everyone! Anyone know what type of dyno was used?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

Thanks Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

didnt wolfgti get his head from 81vwpickup dude?


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

damn i so wish i could have been there...some good numbers looked like they got put up. I got caught up in RI with some drama i had to take care of. And now it seems we may never know the dyno numbers on my car becasue on my way back to FL....here's the bad new.....i was driving and took an off ramp to meet my friend.....it started gradual and hooked around like a u-turn quicker than i couild tell....so we ended up hiting the curb at about 30 mph, but i broke as far as i could tell.....on the drivers side only.....tie rods....ball joints...shock....spring....brake rotor.....rear shock...rear spring.....maybe a few others i couldnt see since it was 12am. Anyways....i'm kinda depressed about the whole thing....its just been like a work in progress for the past year and a half and i'm not exactly sure what we are gonna do with it since i dont have the money right now. I have a friend who said he would buy it if i didnt wanna fix it, another option is buying another chasis and dropping hte motor in it....or parting it.....we'll see, i'm hoping i can fix it for around 1000 bucks, but who knows....my friend works at pep boys he's gonna put it up on the lift and gimme a list of what i need....then i'll be callin the junkyards to see what stuff is gonna cost
Glad you all had a fun time.....i'm not sure wht my would have put down, but i would have been after you all....







I'll keep you guys posted more about this as it unfolds.....i should have a better idea in like a week what we are gonna do


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (cptnsloni)*

sweet pics maverick, Sorry bout your car cptnsloni, that just sucks.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_didnt wolfgti get his head from 81vwpickup dude?

Yes I did get my head from 81 vw pickup - and please don't think the bad showing was the head, after speaking with Colin from TT today - he wants me to re dyno now that I have installed the TT chip properly, and he agrees with my theory that the exhaust manifold is hurting my breathing more than it does on a stock car bacause of the increased flow. Please stay tuned.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

The dyno used was an Eddy-current load dyno.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Thanks!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

Alright, now I'm REALLY confused on what to do now. I was just notified by a pal in the industry that by the end of July, he _might_ be shipping me a Neuspeed SC for free. I wont know for sure till the end of the month. 
I realized I dont have the money I would need to build up my head/manifolds to keep the 276. So regardless if I get the SC or not, I am putting that other (256' / .440") cam back in.







goodbye horsepower







I'll probably do it next week when I am on vaca. I cant say for sure now if the SC will come thru, but if it does, then I am gonna have to re-dyno.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

How much you wanna sell that cam & lifters for?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_How much you wanna sell that cam & lifters for?

That cam has to go back to Eurospec. They sent me out that second cam because I b*tched about them sending me the wrong (276) cam. I will put the second one they sent (256' / .440") in next week. Sorry dude.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Has anyone scanned their dyno graphs?? I want to see the curves


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*

I am workin on Xeroxing all three sheets onto transparencies and then having that scanned so you can see what the difference is between -2, +2, & +4 cam timing looks like. Gimme a couple more days....


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Hey tdogg74, are you sure that cam was a 276? If so I'm thinking that there is something to the fact that you were using a less aggressive chip. I had TT burn me a custom chip for my head/Cam/+ other mods just like mendra. I noticed that you made good hp with a chip for a lower duration cam. I think that might be my next mod....How was your hp/torque curve? Air/Fuel?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_Hey tdogg74, are you sure that cam was a 276? If so I'm thinking that there is something to the fact that you were using a less aggressive chip. I had TT burn me a custom chip for my head/Cam/+ other mods just like mendra. I noticed that you made good hp with a chip for a lower duration cam. I think that might be my next mod....How was your hp/torque curve? Air/Fuel?

Man, I still dont know exactly what I have for a duration. My total valve lift on this lump stick is .444". I DO know that it sounded _exactly_ like Mendra's car. (everyone there heard it) The guy dynoing it said it was definitlley in the 272-276 range. What gets me is that A) I ran three good runs on single valve springs without going boom and B) no CEL light. Seriously, I am confused by this. 
As for the chip, it was set up for the 266 I sold to BIGFOOT. It raised my idle up to 900rpms. My A/F was a solid 13.16 throughout. When I had my cam gear set to -2, the engine never stopped pulling. I think if I could have revved higher, I could have been in the 130's easy. When I advanced the gear to +2, hp curve was fatter about 3-4 hp more throughout, but died off at 6200 to give me a lower top end. Also, my low end increased by about 5-6 lbs/ft. 
I will post my sheets very soon...


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Man, I still dont know exactly what I have for a duration. My total valve lift on this lump stick is .444". I DO know that it sounded _exactly_ like Mendra's car. (everyone there heard it) The guy dynoing it said it was definitlley in the 272-276 range. 

Now I am not trying to mess with anyone - but I do not think tdogg's cam is a 276 for the simple reason that while our cars did sound very similar - his idle rpm as set by the chip was not as high as mine, even he remarked how lumpy my car sounded while idling @ 1000 rpm - so while he did sound like me my car is as lumpy at a higher idle rpm than his car - so I am thinking he has a 272 - when I switched back to the autotech Q chip with the lower idle my car idled rediculously lumpy - and with the AC on it pretty much wanted to stall out. I am thinking tdogg has the 272. Of course its always possible to be wrong. 


_Modified by WolfGTI at 10:28 AM 7-1-2003_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (94jedi)*

Well Jedi, I am hoping that when I redyno and with the headers I will have some #'s to make people smile - if not I am gonna kick myself 50 different ways


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Now I am not trying to mess with anyone - but I do not think tdogg's cam is a 276 for the simple reason that while our cars did sound very similar - his idle rpm as set by the chip was not as high as mine, even he remarked how lumpy my car sounded while idling @ 1000 rpm - so while he did sound like me my car is as lumpy at a higher idle rpm than his car - so I am thinking he has a 272 - when I switched back to the autotech Q chip with the lower idle my car idled rediculously lumpy - and with the AC on it pretty much wanted to stall out. I am thinking tdogg has the 272. Of course its always possible to be wrong. _Modified by WolfGTI at 10:28 AM 7-1-2003_

Mendra, you got a valid point. My car sounded like yours at 900rpms. A 272 makes sense. My car will idle with the AC on, but if I drive with it on, and push in the clutch, it dies instantly. (and that is some scary sh*t finding that out unknowingly!!) 
Dude, once your car is tuned, you are gonna pull some good numbers. Hey, if I can pull 129, you should be able to bury me with a bigger cam, built head, and a header. I cant wait to see you dyno sheet on that!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Dude, once your car is tuned, you are gonna pull some good numbers. Hey, if I can pull 129, you should be able to bury me with a bigger cam, built head, and a header. I cant wait to see you dyno sheet on that!

Travis, its not a question of burying anyone, while its nice to beat on one's chest and proclaim the large #'s (I am not inferring you are doing this) just being general here. I am just glad to see other 8'v pulling very respectable #'s. BTW Travis I would keep the cam you have now - because while the Neuspeed charger will net you more torque its overall power apparently does not destroy your #'s. Just save up and build your car - that's what I did.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 12:54 PM 7-1-2003_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

if the charger is free and you will putting the old cam back in might as well put the charger on.
unless your friend would allow you to sell the charger for cheap to fund your other needed mods.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_if the charger is free and you will putting the old cam back in might as well put the charger on.
unless your friend would allow you to sell the charger for cheap to fund your other needed mods.









Regardless, the second cam Eurospec sent out is going in and the 272 will go back to them. I will put the SC in for sure (_IF_ I get it. It'll gimme back the power lost when I took out the 272. Plus it will have more low end torque. I would rather have a CARB approved, emmision passing, smooth idle engine than have to deal with ripping apart my head for 12 less ponies and a sh*tty idle. I know there is a lot of Neuspeed SC haters out there, but 140whp is totally enough for me.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
I know there is a lot of Neuspeed SC haters out there, but 140whp is totally enough for me. 

werd ... i agree! if my car had 140hp i would be loving it!







plenty of power to kill some ricers out there.... but i dont street race














....


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Travis, its not a question of burying anyone, while its nice to beat on one's chest and proclaim the large #'s, I am just glad to see other 8'v pulling very respectable #'s. 

You are right about this. Peak numbers don't tell the whole story. You saw how my car pulled on the highway on the way home.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

I am not a Neuspeed SC hater - I just like NA more - and considering how well your car performs already, if it were me I'd build it - but hey when the SC goes on you will have a buttload of torque down low. Either way your car will be fun


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

According to Eurospecsport's cam listings, they make the following hydraulic lifter cams for our cars:
In duration at .1 mm valve lift -
264
268
280
282


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

They have more cams that aren't listed.....like my 262 for instance.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Then how are we supposed to find out what these cams are if they don't list 'em....use the Jedi mind trick?








I'm getting bored with my current cam....want to try something else...


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Use the force Dana!!!
You don't see the 256 cam that they sent him listed either. I wish they would post all of them on their site. Only way people found out about the 262 was through me, and I found out through Tracy at TRM.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Well...after the tranny swap (I got my shifter and cables from Tracy last week







), I'll probably be looking at doing another cam swap.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

So thats THREE cams not listed on their site. The 262, the first mystery cam I got (272? / .444") and the second cam I got from them (256 or 260' / .440") 
Doesnt surprise me though, when I talked to the rep at German Parts & Restoration, they told me that Erospec gets so many different kinds of cam, they just spec 'em out and ship them. Not a very good way to conduct buisness. 
Oh, and their cams are WAY too expensive. Better cams can be had for less (cue: Schrick, Kent, or TT)


_Modified by tdogg74 at 1:29 PM 7-1-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Yeah...it'll be a TT, Shrick, or a Cat....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Would headers really be worth it on my car?


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_Would headers really be worth it on my car?

Well, I'm not sure if it would be worth it on a car that doesn't have a ported head. On a car with a fat cam, ported head and ported intakes, a header would be pretty nice.
I guess it all depends on where your bottle neck is.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

I think next power modification would be P&P head. or exhaust 
side note would my cam be good for nitrous. I know that some big cams are bad for nitrous


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_I am not a Neuspeed SC hater - I just like NA more - and considering how well your car performs already, if it were me I'd build it - but hey when the SC goes on you will have a buttload of torque down low. Either way your car will be fun









If you like NA you would love the supercharger. Basically all the supercharger does is amplify your current power band. The car doesnt pull any differently, its completely linear. If your car starts to pull at 4500, it will still really start to pull at 4500 with the supercharger. I was amazed at how the car felt the same when I removed the supercharger. The powerband felt the same just not as powerful. If the supercharger was silent there is no way you could tell the difference between NA or SC'd.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
If you like NA you would love the supercharger. Basically all the supercharger does is amplify your current power band. The car doesnt pull any differently, its completely linear. If your car starts to pull at 4500, it will still really start to pull at 4500 with the supercharger. I was amazed at how the car felt the same when I removed the supercharger. The powerband felt the same just not as powerful. If the supercharger was silent there is no way you could tell the difference between NA or SC'd.

Cool Josh maybe I can get a ride in that boosted car you have sometime - did you get your mount fixed yet - you coming to waterfest ?


----------

